# Another new stone... the Gesshin 3000 (a true splash and go stone)



## JBroida (Feb 18, 2015)

Just added a new stone on our site... the #Gesshin 3000... here's the product description:
The Gesshin 3000 Grit Sharpening Stone is a very different kind of stone from most that I have seen on the market. These stones are entirely splash and go... they require no soak whatsoever. Just a splash of water and they are ready to go. In fact, its very important that these stones are not soaked, as they will fall apart. You will notice that the stones are lacquered on all sides but one. The non-lacquered surface is usable surface (the opposite side from where our logo is). Because of the way these stones are bound together, they are a bit more brittle than the other stones we have in stock. It is very important to round the corners of the stone before and after flattening to prevent chipping along the edges.

This stone makes an excellent touch up stone. It is fast cutting, slow to dish, and provides an excellent edge, with a solid amount of bite. The polish this stone leaves also looks like a much higher grit than the 3000 grit would suggest (the edge is, however, clearly 3000 grit in feeling). Though it does not leave contrast between hagane and jigane, it does leave a very consistent and even polished edge. The alumina based abrasive works well on a wide variety of steels. The surface of the stone will look as if it is loading up while sharpening (i.e. it becomes blackish), but as you add water, you will notice that the stone does not load as it cuts.

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/sharpening-supplies/shiage-toishi/gesshin-3000-grit-stone.html

Top:






Bottom:





Front:





Side:





Measurements: 204mm x 64mm x 32mm

Weight: 914g


----------



## JBroida (Feb 19, 2015)

By the way, many of you know that I'm not want to push my products so hard, I think that this is really going blow a lot of people's minds. It's such an amazing stone to work with, and I have a feeling that as people start to use it there's going to be a lot of hype behind it. Plus, there are very few true splash-and-go stones out there, so I think this is going to get a lot of play for professionals looking for a stone to touch up their knives at work, and home cooks who aren't really interested in soaking their stones.


----------



## Matus (Feb 19, 2015)

Jon - this sounds very interesting. One obvious questions begs to be asked - how does it compare to Gesshin 2000 and 4000 concerning the speed, the edge the stone leaves and dishing?

Oh - and one more - wouldn't it be cool if you could make a combo stone 600/3000 combo stone now that you have both? That is something I have been waiting for since a long, long time 

One way or another - this stone will be part of my next order when that times comes


----------



## JBroida (Feb 19, 2015)

Compared to the gesshin 4000, it is about the same speed, or just slightly faster (but the gesshin 4k is very fast), and thus is obviously slower cutting than the 2k. The edge is more even and polished looking than either the gesshin 2k or 4k, and the edge is similar to that of the gesshin 4k (especially since the gesshin 4k leaves a particularly toothy edge). Dishing resistance is about on par too (though closer to the 4k than the 2k, but both are slow dishing), which is pretty cool. It feels like it should dish faster, but it doesnt. The 2k and 4k have a lot more grip or bite while sharpening on them... the 3k can feel a bit more slippery (or on the slippery side of creamy feeling would be more accurate).

As to the combo stone, this 3k can not be made into a combo stone so easily... you'll see when you get one. Its a very unique manufacturing process.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 19, 2015)

I would love to see a video for this stone if possible. And the Gesshin 400s while your at it :biggrin:


----------



## JBroida (Feb 19, 2015)

labor of love said:


> I would love to see a video for this stone if possible. And the Gesshin 400s while your at it :biggrin:



yeah... sorry i'm so far behind on work right now. As soon as i have time...


----------



## Matus (Feb 19, 2015)

Thank you Jon. It does sound very interesting indeed. I guess that the 'creamy slippery' feel and the 'more polished' finish on the blade (when compared to 2k and 4k) are interconnected.

One more question - could this stone be used after something like Gesshin 400 or 600 - or would the gap be too large?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 19, 2015)

Matus said:


> Thank you Jon. It does sound very interesting indeed. I guess that the 'creamy slippery' feel and the 'more polished' finish on the blade (when compared to 2k and 4k) are interconnected.
> 
> One more question - could this stone be used after something like Gesshin 400 or 600 - or would the gap be too large?



Honestly haven't tested it yet.... Be used it after 800 grit a lot, but not 400 or 600. I'll try when I'm at work tomorrow.


----------



## Matus (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks. I am looking forward to results of those tests


----------



## JBroida (Feb 21, 2015)

labor of love said:


> I would love to see a video for this stone if possible. And the Gesshin 400s while your at it :biggrin:



ok... worked late last night and shot a few videos. Here's the video for this new 3000 grit stone:

[video=youtube;pqj6V_-G9oc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqj6V_-G9oc[/video]


----------



## XooMG (Feb 21, 2015)

Looks really good, actually.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 21, 2015)

Matus said:


> Thanks. I am looking forward to results of those tests



Tested today... Works great after 600


----------



## gic (Feb 21, 2015)

I assume the Takahima awasedo would work great following this and give one that really nice polished but toothy edge??


----------



## JBroida (Feb 21, 2015)

sure... this is high enough in grit that the takashima can easily follow it. Its actually not a bad lead-in for a number of natural stones.


----------



## gic (Feb 21, 2015)

or first my new 6k diamond!


----------



## Matus (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks Jon - this is a very interesting stone indeed.


----------



## toddnmd (Feb 27, 2015)

Jon, this stone sounds very promising. Do you think it's too close to follow a Beston 1200?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 27, 2015)

toddnmd said:


> Jon, this stone sounds very promising. Do you think it's too close to follow a Beston 1200?



no... it provides a significantly different edge from the bester 1200. It can easily be the final stone in a progression too.


----------



## AC-Bus (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey Jon, I am currently using your 400 and 1000/6000 combo and I was thinking of adding a stone in the 3000 to 5000 range for a bit more tooth. My current main gyuto is a 270 Kono HD2 and this stone would possibly be the final stone in the progression. Can you provide some differences between this stone and say your 4000 grit as it might pertain to HD steel?


----------



## JBroida (Mar 18, 2015)

the 5k, probably not so much, but the 3k, yes. You could also just spend less time on the 6k after the 1k.

This 3k is fast, but not as fast as the 4k. The 4k leaves a less smooth looking finish, and nothing close to the mirror-like finish from the 3k. The 3k is entirely splash and go, while the 4k requires soaking. The 4k feels grippier in sharpening, while the 3k feels smoother. Both can seem like they are loading up, but will continue to cut even when the surface is black. Both dish extremely slowly.

The HD steel is not difficult to sharpen, so really, almost anything will do, but these are both fast and easy to use.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 9, 2015)

It occurred to me a while back that, rather than constantly looking to add yet another knife to my collection, I should spend more time maintaining what I have. And its not that I don't have plenty of good waterstones to do it with, I just never want to take the time to soak them. So I'm now trying this 3000 grit splash and go and I'm really liking it.


----------



## AC-Bus (Jun 23, 2015)

Just did a few knives on my new Gesshin 3000 stone including my new Marko Tsourkan Workhorse Gyuto in AEB-L. I'm loving the edge i'm getting off this stone! Seems to be the perfect amount of bite and polish and it's great that i don't have to soak. Looks cool too. Takes a bit longer to raise a burr on stainless but decently quick and enjoyable to use. Highly recommend!
Pics for posterity and Marko choil shot just because.


----------

